# Super Supersize Her.



## BigJB1974 (Feb 2, 2008)

Today was the first day that I had the chance to see a friend of mine who I had not see in quite some time. She is a ssbbw but, it appears that she has added some pounds since the last time I had seen her. She appeared wider and her belly seem to hang lower. The straining buttons on her jacket was also proof of her gain. I stood there hypnotized by her new look. This is the first time that I fantasized about her fatter or any other woman now that I think of it. The fact that she is under the weather and ordered 3 large chicken soups from the chinese restaurant did not help. I just wanted to see her grow before my eyes. I started having feelings that I never had before. I never thought about seeing a woman get fatter on purpose but, felt I wanted to see her do it or even help her do it. This thought is totally arousing to me.Never have I been in a feederism relationship.If she was into it which I doubt she is, I would not mind adding some more pounds to her already growing body. I'm not going to say I'm a feeder but, I would not hesitate to feed her anything and everything she wanted.Am I the only one who had feeling suddenly emerge like this?


----------



## Waxwing (Feb 3, 2008)

BigJB1974 said:


> Today was the first day that I had the chance to see a friend of mine who I had not see in quite some time. She is a ssbbw but, it appears that she has added some pounds since the last time I had seen her. She appeared wider and her belly seem to hang lower. The straining buttons on her jacket was also proof of her gain. I stood there hypnotized by her new look. This is the first time that I fantasized about her fatter or any other woman now that I think of it. The fact that she is under the weather and ordered 3 large chicken soups from the chinese restaurant did not help. I just wanted to see her grow before my eyes. I started having feelings that I never had before. I never thought about seeing a woman get fatter on purpose but, felt I wanted to see her do it or even help her do it. This thought is totally arousing to me.Never have I been in a feederism relationship.If she was into it which I doubt she is, I would not mind adding some more pounds to her already growing body. I'm not going to say I'm a feeder but, I would not hesitate to feed her anything and everything she wanted.Am I the only one who had feeling suddenly emerge like this?



You're probably not the only person who has suddenly realized their fetish. 

Someone will probably chime in.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 3, 2008)

BigJB1974 said:


> Today was the first day that I had the chance to see a friend of mine who I had not see in quite some time. She is a ssbbw but, it appears that she has added some pounds since the last time I had seen her. She appeared wider and her belly seem to hang lower. The straining buttons on her jacket was also proof of her gain. I stood there hypnotized by her new look. This is the first time that I fantasized about her fatter or any other woman now that I think of it. The fact that she is under the weather and ordered 3 large chicken soups from the chinese restaurant did not help. I just wanted to see her grow before my eyes. I started having feelings that I never had before. I never thought about seeing a woman get fatter on purpose but, felt I wanted to see her do it or even help her do it. This thought is totally arousing to me.Never have I been in a feederism relationship.If she was into it which I doubt she is, I would not mind adding some more pounds to her already growing body. I'm not going to say I'm a feeder but, I would not hesitate to feed her anything and everything she wanted.Am I the only one who had feeling suddenly emerge like this?


The gates of Hell yawn for you, much in the manner of a sleepy wellfed SSBBW ready for her nap. First medicinal wine in a teaspoon then beer from a bottle.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Feb 3, 2008)

BigJB1974 said:


> Today was the first day that I had the chance to see a friend of mine who I had not see in quite some time. She is a ssbbw but, it appears that she has added some pounds since the last time I had seen her. She appeared wider and her belly seem to hang lower. The straining buttons on her jacket was also proof of her gain. I stood there hypnotized by her new look. This is the first time that I fantasized about her fatter or any other woman now that I think of it. The fact that she is under the weather and ordered 3 large chicken soups from the chinese restaurant did not help. I just wanted to see her grow before my eyes. I started having feelings that I never had before. I never thought about seeing a woman get fatter on purpose but, felt I wanted to see her do it or even help her do it. This thought is totally arousing to me.Never have I been in a feederism relationship.If she was into it which I doubt she is, I would not mind adding some more pounds to her already growing body. I'm not going to say I'm a feeder but, I would not hesitate to feed her anything and everything she wanted.Am I the only one who had feeling suddenly emerge like this?


You never know...she may be into it. Ask her if she'll let you feed her all the time and see what her reaction is.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 3, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> You never know...she may be into it. Ask her if she'll let you feed her all the time and see what her reaction is.



That might work if she's into it, but...

If she isn't, it's likely going to be a _very _bad day for him.


----------



## Imp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The gates of Hell yawn for you, much in the manner of a sleepy wellfed SSBBW ready for her nap. First medicinal wine in a teaspoon then beer from a bottle.



Ohhhh, there's trouble....


----------



## Waxwing (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That might work if she's into it, but...
> 
> If she isn't, it's likely going to be a _very _bad day for him.



Word.

That isn't a phrase to bandy about lightly until you know her tastes.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Feb 4, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Word.
> 
> That isn't a phrase to bandy about lightly until you know her tastes.



Reinforced solidly!


----------



## wi-steve (Feb 5, 2008)

Um, yeah that's a subject to be approached lightly. 

An approach that might work...

You: "Wow, you look even more lovely than last time I saw you. Cute blouse! (or other item of clothing that is obviously too small)" offer to treat her to dinner, lunch, dessert, whatever. 

If she makes any kind of comment about getting fatter, clothes being too small etc, there's your opportunity to say something nice about how you agree, and she looks better than ever. 

She might change the subject and be a little embarrassed, or if she's really into being fat and finding an BBW admirer and gaining, you've opened the door for her.

The trick here is to just open the door and let her hint at your feelings. Don't push her through it and don't be at all surprised if she's really not happy being fat or fatter... I'm no expert but I think that the woman that is interested in getting bigger is pretty rare. Good luck!

Steve


----------



## pudgy (Feb 5, 2008)

As for the original question, I once saw a girl on the beach who had a little belly splashing out of her unbuttoned shorts. I was immediately turned on and for some reason my thoughts went immediately into feeding her so those shorts would have to come off. I surprised myself because I was only 15 or so and the whole concept of a feeder was foreign to me. I had never heard of it, even. But once I figured it out for myself, I became okay with it.

And yes, follow we-steve's advice. It's solid.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 10, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for their advice. I found out that she is very happy being fat and, does not care if she gets fatter. I just asked her how does she feel about her big beautiful body. Her reply was that she, loves her softness and rolls. I think I will purchase a few boxes of chocolate to make sure she has a nice Valentines. One for her to always remember.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 11, 2008)

wi-steve said:


> Um, yeah that's a subject to be approached lightly.
> 
> An approach that might work...
> 
> ...



Naw naw naw, don't be all creepy and weird on her. You'll scare the crap out of her. If she starts fussing about how much weight she's gained just touch her gently and say meaningfully, "[Amber], you look wonderful." and don't go sizing up her blouse and all that stuff either.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 11, 2008)

BigJB1974 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their advice. I found out that she is very happy being fat and, does not care if she gets fatter. I just asked her how does she feel about her big beautiful body. Her reply was that she, loves her softness and rolls. I think I will purchase a few boxes of chocolate to make sure she has a nice Valentines. One for her to always remember.



Wow, you truly did luck out with this one BigJB. You found an unlocked door but in general I wouldn't recommend this kind of thing unless you like the feel of a purse swung at you. Seriously, it's akin to talking to a woman's boobs while squeezing your crotch. Don't try this at home kiddos.


----------



## imfree (Feb 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Naw naw naw, don't be all creepy and weird on her. You'll scare the crap out of her. If she starts fussing about how much weight she's gained just touch her gently and say meaningfully, "[Amber], you look wonderful." and don't go sizing up her blouse and all that stuff either.



Somebody out there, PLEASE rep Lilly for me 
because I can't yet!


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 13, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow, you truly did luck out with this one BigJB. You found an unlocked door but in general I wouldn't recommend this kind of thing unless you like the feel of a purse swung at you. Seriously, it's akin to talking to a woman's boobs while squeezing your crotch. Don't try this at home kiddos.





I was just going to pick up a box of each of her favorite, caramel, nuts and milk chocolate. Wanted to make sure she had some chocolate for Valentines. Will consider your advice since it seems like I might be pushing to fast. It was not my intention.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 13, 2008)

BigJB1974 said:


> I was just going to pick up a box of each of her favorite, caramel, nuts and milk chocolate. Wanted to make sure she had some chocolate for Valentines. Will consider your advice since it seems like I might be pushing to fast. It was not my intention.



It's always nice to get something on Valentine's Day.  Go easy though. Us chicks can be awful moody and the schtick that makes us giggle today can become really annoying by tomorrow.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 13, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> It's always nice to get something on Valentine's Day.  Go easy though. Us chicks can be awful moody and the schtick that makes us giggle today can become really annoying by tomorrow.




Thanks for the great advice Lilly. I will go easy don't want her to feel uncomfortable around me.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2008)

Why not put some flowers with the chocolate? That way it isn't...."all about the food" and more about doing something nice for her on a special day? Just my two cents.....


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 13, 2008)

BigJB1974 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their advice. I found out that she is very happy being fat and, does not care if she gets fatter. I just asked her how does she feel about her big beautiful body. Her reply was that she, loves her softness and rolls. I think I will purchase a few boxes of chocolate to make sure she has a nice Valentines. One for her to always remember.



Would you mind sharing how this information came to you? Who brought up the subject, and if it was you, how did she react? Was she happy? Did she appear turned on?

How about you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, and did I mention that flowers make me melt much faster than chocolate...... :batting:


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why not put some flowers with the chocolate? That way it isn't...."all about the food" and more about doing something nice for her on a special day? Just my two cents.....





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, and did I mention that flowers make me melt much faster than chocolate...... :batting:





Since I was not able to see her yesterday,I will do just that Green Eyed when we all get together this weekend.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 15, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Would you mind sharing how this information came to you? Who brought up the subject, and if it was you, how did she react? Was she happy? Did she appear turned on?
> 
> How about you?





A bunch of us were hanging out watching tv when the Queen Latifah commercial for Jenny Craig came on. She said she didn't understand how she could do it. I stated maybe she wasn't happy with her body, which she than stated she loves her big soft body. She jokingly grabbed her side roll and said,she loves her rolls and softness and,would not care if she gained and got bigger cause she loves her size. The fact that I could tell she meant what she said, pulled me closer to wanting to learn more on how she feels about herself and, the possibility of gaining.


----------



## NYSquashee (Feb 21, 2008)

Sounds very romantic and sensual an evening. Good luck with things.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2008)

DID YOU GET HER FLOWERS????????


----------



## Hologram (Feb 22, 2008)

I definitely think that flowers would be a nice touch. It would certainly add a touch of romantic softness to the feederistic aspect of the chocolates.

Additionally, you might want to take her to dinner at a nice, romantic restaurant...make an evening of it. Have fun...chit-chat and see where things go from there. 

Holo


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Naw naw naw, don't be all creepy and weird on her. You'll scare the crap out of her. If she starts fussing about how much weight she's gained just touch her gently and say meaningfully, "[Amber], you look wonderful." and don't go sizing up her blouse and all that stuff either.



Yeah. Listen all of you, this guy lucked out. For those watching: Date her. Romance her. Fuck her. Then tell her frankly and honestly about your fetish in the proper timeframe for a relationship, which depending on a few factors and how carnally knowledgeable she is can usually be estimated by the degree of "months."


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 23, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> Sounds very romantic and sensual an evening. Good luck with things.




Thanks, things went well, I would not say romantic but fun.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> DID YOU GET HER FLOWERS????????





Yes I did get the flowers.You were right,she said she loved them.It had been a while since she had been given any and, she really liked them.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hologram said:


> I definitely think that flowers would be a nice touch. It would certainly add a touch of romantic softness to the feederistic aspect of the chocolates.
> 
> Additionally, you might want to take her to dinner at a nice, romantic restaurant...make an evening of it. Have fun...chit-chat and see where things go from there.
> 
> Holo





Yes, it was a nice touch,I can tell by her expression she really liked the flowers.Well she wants to go upstate next week to relax for a day or two.If she is not able to go with anyone I, would not mind taking her and waiting on her hand and foot.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 23, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Yeah. Listen all of you, this guy lucked out. For those watching: Date her. Romance her. Fuck her. Then tell her frankly and honestly about your fetish in the proper timeframe for a relationship, which depending on a few factors and how carnally knowledgeable she is can usually be estimated by the degree of "months."





I was told once the best relationships started as friends.Who can say what will happen between she and I down the line.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 28, 2008)

BigJB1974 said:


> I was told once the best relationships started as friends.Who can say what will happen between she and I down the line.



Regardless, it's in your best interest to bring up your fetish in the least creepy way possible, right?


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 29, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Regardless, it's in your best interest to bring up your fetish in the least creepy way possible, right?





Yes,I agree it would be.I might ask her more this weekend, when we all get together upstate.I want to know more first before I tell her so, she doesn't take it the wrong way or get scared off.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Oct 5, 2008)

I started this post months ago and, so much has happened that I thought I had update it. I have grown so close to her over the months that, we can finish one another sentences and thoughts.

Over the summer while hanging with friends we would eat out often. She gained then lost after being stressed and, now is gaining once more due to depression over a recent breakup.

A couple weeks back I also learned that she likes to get up in the middle of the night and eat. I cannot express how much this excited me, as I too eat in the middle of the night. I can see her potential to gain. I have a question since she has just ended a relationship, which could have not made me a happier man, how long should I wait to let her get over her ex before trying to pursue more than a friendship?


----------



## Biglover (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, that depends, you say she ended the relationship, do you know why? If he did, then it may be better if you wait a little longer to try to get your foot in the door. Do you think she has feelings for you, other than just a friend, or someone to talk to? I hope things work out for you, but you must take this very slow now, and feel her out, so to speak. The best thing I can tell you is, let her talk, and listen to her. Good luck!


----------



## BigJB1974 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, from what I was told, it was mutual.They grew apart and, were just ready to let go. I had my own suspicion, that he did not really love her and, was not in it for the long haul. He was just waiting for someone better to come along, or had someone else all along. 

Well, she knows, I've had feeling for her for some time now. Her being in a relationship, kept her from looking at me, as more than a friend. I am willing to give her time, to get over him but, was wondering how much time.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 6, 2008)

Next episode, on "Days of our Dims"...


----------



## Weeze (Oct 6, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Next episode, on "Days of our Dims"...



lawl.
drama.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 6, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Next episode, on "Days of our Dims"...



I get to be Michael Gross!


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 6, 2008)

BigJB1974 said:


> I started this post months ago and, so much has happened that I thought I had update it. I have grown so close to her over the months that, we can finish one another sentences and thoughts.
> 
> Over the summer while hanging with friends we would eat out often. She gained then lost after being stressed and, now is gaining once more due to depression over a recent breakup.
> 
> A couple weeks back I also learned that she likes to get up in the middle of the night and eat. I cannot express how much this excited me, as I too eat in the middle of the night. I can see her potential to gain. I have a question since she has just ended a relationship, which could have not made me a happier man, how long should I wait to let her get over her ex before trying to pursue more than a friendship?



As Biglover said, time will be the best trial. Where I can completely understand you being anxious to try and spark something up between the two of you, remember that she just got out of a relationship and there's no way to know how she really feels unless, as Biglover said, you let her talk and listen to her. Only _you_ can feel how she's acting and know when the right time is.
It is somewhat 'selfish' to be happy that she's out of a relationship so that you can get closer to her, but you never know until you try, right? Fears of rejection aside, remember that if the timing isn't right, it can cause a train wreck of emotions. There's no certain amount of time you can wait, but you might want to wait a little bit. Let her take the time she needs to get her feelings worked out and steadied before you go and create some sort of emotional-structural quake.

Wait it out and see what happens. Give her time and try and see how she may feel about it. If you think it's been too long, open up and talk to her about it.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Oct 29, 2008)

Biglover said:


> Well, that depends, you say she ended the relationship, do you know why? If he did, then it may be better if you wait a little longer to try to get your foot in the door. Do you think she has feelings for you, other than just a friend, or someone to talk to? I hope things work out for you, but you must take this very slow now, and feel her out, so to speak. The best thing I can tell you is, let her talk, and listen to her. Good luck!





Chimpi said:


> As Biglover said, time will be the best trial. Where I can completely understand you being anxious to try and spark something up between the two of you, remember that she just got out of a relationship and there's no way to know how she really feels unless, as Biglover said, you let her talk and listen to her. Only _you_ can feel how she's acting and know when the right time is.
> It is somewhat 'selfish' to be happy that she's out of a relationship so that you can get closer to her, but you never know until you try, right? Fears of rejection aside, remember that if the timing isn't right, it can cause a train wreck of emotions. There's no certain amount of time you can wait, but you might want to wait a little bit. Let her take the time she needs to get her feelings worked out and steadied before you go and create some sort of emotional-structural quake.
> 
> Wait it out and see what happens. Give her time and try and see how she may feel about it. If you think it's been too long, open up and talk to her about it.








You both are correct in saying that I need to wait, give her some time to heal. I know it may seem selfish to be happy that she ended her relationship but, it is hard seeing someone taking for granted. For someone to have something so good and not appreciate it. There are others like myself who will. I am just going to give her time. I plan to be there for her right now as she fell and hurt herself but, I would not take advantage of the situation. I will just be there to help her if she needs me.


----------



## Drive (Oct 29, 2008)

well i just wanted to point out that this thread is like a Fat "Densha Otoko" wich is probly my favorite japanese television series ever.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds Good to see your friend and you haven't seen her in a long time. Its okay to fantasize about her being bigger its normal


----------

